# Obsidian 750D Front Ersatzteil



## ricoroci (12. April 2014)

Hallo liebes Corsair Team,
dummerweise habe ich einen Kratzer in die Frontlüfterabdeckung von meinem Obsidian 750D gemacht.
Ist diese nach bestellbar und wenn ja, wie viel kostet die?
Gehäuse ist 2-3 Monate alt.
MfG
Domi


----------



## ricoroci (13. April 2014)

Hallo?


----------



## Bluebeard (15. April 2014)

Hi Domi,

Man kann die Front über unseren Shop nachbestellen. Momentan leider jedoch nicht aus Deutschland aus. Daher bitte noch ein wenig Geduld bis der Shop für deutsche Kunden wieder funktioniert.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ricoroci (15. April 2014)

Okay, wann wäre das so ca?


----------



## Bluebeard (17. April 2014)

Kann ich im Moment nicht genau sagen leider. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck dran die Funktionalität einzubinden, leider hat es sich durch unvorhergesehenes verzögert und uns ein Stück weiter nach Hinten geworfen als wir es uns wünschen würden. Sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## ricoroci (18. April 2014)

Kannst du hier bescheid geben wenn alles wieder funktioniert und ich nachbestellen kann?


----------



## Bluebeard (23. April 2014)

Ich werde die Information sobald sich was tut nachschieben. Sorry nochmals für die Wartezeit.


----------



## ricoroci (23. April 2014)

Kein Problem, ist nicht so dringend.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. April 2014)

Vielen Dank fürs Verständnis. Ich hoffe das sich in den nächsten 2 Wochen was tut endlich.


----------



## ricoroci (25. Juni 2014)

Und wie siehts aus ?


----------



## Bluebeard (26. Juni 2014)

Hi ricorico,

im Shop sind leider nur die Staubfilter gelistet im Moment. 

Ich würde dich bitten einmal über unser Kundenportal eine Anfrage zu stellen. Du kannst nach Erstellung des Tickets, die Nummer gerne hier posten und ich werde die Kollegen über den Sachverhalt aufklären. Wir finden schon eine Lösung, damit du endlich wieder eine anständig aussehende Front für den 750D bekommst.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ricoroci (5. Juli 2014)

1. Soll ich "request an RMA" machen ?
2. Kann ich auf Deutsch schreiben ?


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Juli 2014)

1. Ja
2. Ja


----------



## ricoroci (7. Juli 2014)

1. Ihr seid
2. Spitze 

Nummer kommt

Ticket:
6491257


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. Juli 2014)

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein Lob und Dankeschön an den Corsair Support, mein Ersatzteil "Doorlatch" für mein 750D wurde mir in kürzester Zeit zugesandt.

Top Support


----------



## ricoroci (7. Juli 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle nochmal ein Lob und Dankeschön an den Corsair Support, mein Ersatzteil "Doorlatch" für mein 750D wurde mir in kürzester Zeit zugesandt.
> 
> Top Support


 
Da kann man nicht meckern 
Schon die Ersatzteilauswahl ist genial!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (8. Juli 2014)

Jep, das ganze Gehäuse ist einfach genial. Leicht und trotzdem stabil, sieht super aus und ganz wichtig man genug hinterm Mainboardtray die Kabel zu verlegen.

Sogar die Original Corsair Lüfter sind mit die leisesten die es zur Zeit gibt.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Lob!  

@ricoroci - Ticket ist in Bearbeitung. Lade bitte die Rechnung und Bilder vom Defekt mit hoch. Dann wird das auch fix bearbeitet. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ricoroci (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hänge es dem Ticket an, oder soll ich es hier hochladen?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, im Ticket bitte.


----------



## kevin123 (10. Juli 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Sogar die Original Corsair Lüfter sind mit die leisesten die es zur Zeit gibt.



Deine Meinung, meine ist das sie sehr laut sind, vll wenn man sie auf die geringe Spannung stellt dann vieleicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Juli 2014)

Das Thema Lautstärke ist immer sehr subjektiv. Einer reagiert empfindlicher als der andere.

Spannungsreduzierung kann helfen die Lautstärke in den Griff zu bekommen, wenn einem die Lüfter als zu laut erscheinen.

Ich habe die 750D Standardlüfter auch lange eingesetzt und nun gegen SP120 Quiet Edition ausgetauscht. Es ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, aber die Kühlleistung ist dementsprechend auch geringer. Man muss hier ausprobieren, welcher Kompromiss aus annehmbarer Lautstärke gegenüber ausreichender Kühlleistung für einen selbst am besten erscheint.


----------



## ricoroci (21. Juli 2014)

ich habe zwar die Rücksendeaufforderung bekommen, jedoch noch nichts zu einem Ersatzteil.
Soll ich die Blende wirklich nicht zurück schicken?


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juli 2014)

Die Blende brauchst du nicht zurückzuschicken. Scheint im Moment ein Bestandsproblem zu sein. Ich hake umgehend nach, bzw. leite es dem Kundenservice weiter. Die Kollegen können genaueres zum Termin sagen und melden sich dann im Ticket.

Vielen Dank für deine Geduld.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

Ich liebe den Corsair Support!
Wirklich, ein großes Lob, auch an dich


----------



## ricoroci (21. August 2014)

Ist angekommen, super Support, muss ich echt sagen!


----------



## Bluebeard (22. August 2014)

Sorry, dass es etwas länger gedauert hat. Nun ist aber alles schick wie ich hoffe!


----------



## ricoroci (22. August 2014)

Egal, andere Hersteller haben gar keine Ersatzteile


----------

